# Telefonica Online Installation Time



## Soadboy85 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello,

We will be moving to the Playa Flamenca area next week and have a question about phone line installation. There was a phone line in the property about 4 years ago but we have been told it will need to be reconnected. Has anybody used the telefonica online ordering service to get a phone line reconnected and, if so, how long does it take? 

Thanks,
Soadboy85


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

How long is a piece of string???????? Telefonica, or as we locals call them, Crappyfonica, are renouned for being next to useless! Thisisspain will be able to further advise you, he's had a very long running relationship with them!!! tee hee

I've gone with a company based in La Zenia for my phone and internet needs, never had a problem and for 50euros per month, I get free calls to landline numbers in Spain and most of Europe! 

PS Welcome to the Forum and to your new life in Spain!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Soadboy85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We will be moving to the Playa Flamenca area next week and have a question about phone line installation. There was a phone line in the property about 4 years ago but we have been told it will need to be reconnected. Has anybody used the telefonica online ordering service to get a phone line reconnected and, if so, how long does it take?
> 
> ...



I hate telefonica, they are ueless. Thats all II can say on the subject AAAAAAGGH!

Jo x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Soadboy85 said:


> Has anybody used the telefonica online ordering service to get a phone line reconnected and, if so, how long does it take?


In the grand scheme of things - Line reconnection is way down the list. 

To be fair to Telefonica - the fact they have to provide tech service to 3rp party CHEAP service providers who use their lines at no cost is a PITA.

The BEST solution is make friends with a local builder etc - they'll know the local techie - and can (more often as not) get it "prioritised".


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Different people .... different experiences 

I ordered my line / adsl and was connected in between 1 and 2 weeks. I've had no problems with them, my only difficulty being in communicating with their ADSL dept in Madrid as I dont have the Spanish to communicate technical stuff.


----------



## scudd (Oct 18, 2008)

You hear all kinds of horror stories about telefonica but we have never really had a problem with them! 

If the line is still going to the property is should be pretty painless and take under a week!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The problems with Telefonica in large expat area's (Playa Flamenca being one of them) is that the infrastructure has never caught up with the speed of the building hence why there are so many problems, particularly on the Costa's.

I would trust Crappyfonica to organise a p**s up in a brewery let alone install a phone connection in my house!!


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> How long is a piece of string???????? Telefonica, or as we locals call them, Crappyfonica, are renouned for being next to useless! Thisisspain will be able to further advise you, he's had a very long running relationship with them!!! tee hee
> 
> I've gone with a company based in La Zenia for my phone and internet needs, never had a problem and for 50euros per month, I get free calls to landline numbers in Spain and most of Europe!
> 
> PS Welcome to the Forum and to your new life in Spain!


Hi Pasanada,
Interested in your phone/internet comment as I MUST have reliable internet access asap (one son in forces so sometimes only point of contact) when I come back to Spain. Do you get 24/7 internet access for the 50 euros a month also did you have to wait a long time for it to be installed. Thank you x


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Deb,

I'm a Forces wife so fully appreciate where you're coming from.

Yes, I receive 24/7 internet access which is included in the price. It's a wireless system, not a conventional telephone line. The installation (after a signal test was performed) was only a few days after making enquiries. I paid....700euros (2005 price) but as I wasn't able to get a Crappyfonica line in the Finca I was living in at the time, it was a price worth paying IMO.

The company are Costa Blanca only based, not sure of your location.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> The problems with Telefonica in large expat area's (Playa Flamenca being one of them) is that the infrastructure has never caught up with the speed of the building hence why there are so many problems, particularly on the Costa's.
> 
> I would trust Crappyfonica to organise a p**s up in a brewery let alone install a phone connection in my house!!


But as I say its strange we have different experiences
I'm not far from you. It took less than two weeks to sort out, we have had very few breaks of service, in fact I cant remember the last time we did have one. And most importantly if something does go wrong then I know who to speak to

But I do know that not all experiences have been as positive as that


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky,

A friend of mine joined this site yesterday - he's been in Spain since God was a boy and the horror stories he has regarding Crappyfonica are truely horrific! He's a prominant businessman in the Torrevieja area and has helped many expats sort out the mess Crappyfonica has caused. As he is fluent in Spanish (and a few other languages!), he translates for many expats in Torrevieja and surrounding area's.

I'm pleased you've not had the same experiences as some unfortunate people "down south" have had.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Must be about 18 months ago we first requested a telephone and internet installation from telefonica.
About 10 phone calls and 4 missed apointments later we actually got one of their men to the entrance of our house, after carefully escorting him 5 km up the local roads.

He stepped out of his van,...took one look,...and said ..".No Antennae,.......No Antennae,...No Posseeeble!"
Having previously carefully explained the type of service we needed we kind of thought he might just turn up with an antennae in his van,...but no,...too much to hope for I suppose,......No Antennae,No Posseeeeeble! 

"I come back Pronto", said the little man in his little van,..".weeeeeth antennae".

Well that was about 12 months ago.

Occasionally we come across a little man in his little van and out of curiosity or maybe stupidity ask if he knows anything about our antannae,.......His reply is usually much the same,...."Ia knowa nooothinga",....bit like Manuel in Faulty Towers.

However according to our neighbour who waited 4years and 2 months for his installation,we are being unduly impatient, expecting to have the service installed in anything less than 2 or 3 years.
Ah Well,.....Manyana..........


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Must be about 18 months ago we first requested a telephone and internet installation from telefonica.
> About 10 phone calls and 4 missed apointments later we actually got one of their men to the entrance of our house, after carefully escorting him 5 km up the local roads.
> 
> He stepped out of his van,...took one look,...and said ..".No Antennae,.......No Antennae,...No Posseeeble!"
> ...


I know of one Urb that waited 20 YEARS for phone lines! LOL


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I would trust Crappyfonica to organise a p**s up in a brewery


I would - I've be invited to one or two  - Seriously.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I would - I've be invited to one or two  - Seriously.


They must have been organised by the very few competant ones then....pity they weren't down in the Costa's.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> They must have been organised by the very few competant ones then....pity they weren't down in the Costa's.


Hell no we keep the good ones here - close to us. 

The problems are actually a BIT more complicated. I know of coastal areas that were "urbanised" where Telefonica made it VERY clear they would NOT supply land lines. 

The Builder constructed them as HOLIDAY HOMES where the pre-req of a land line could be forgone in the Infrastructure. Then they were sold and folk wanted to live in them. One such owner I know is an ex Telefonica Union rep. He's honest enough to admit it was HIS error as he knew about it. They do now have the antennae system - fine for phone - no use for broadband. That is hardly telefonicas fault. 

Now they simply do not have the revenue either for a whole load of reasons.

The rural system is also VERY open to theft. 2 years ago we suddenly lost all comm's in the village I work in. 1 week plus with no phone/adsl etc. The reason - Somebody cut and stole 5kms of wire for the copper content. Distances here are sometimes long. Anything over 11kms is a real PITA to lay in - infrastructure wise.


----------

